# Ángel Miguel



## klitorave

Somebody help me, I need translate this word´s in Arabic

"Angel Miguel"

Thank for you help.


----------



## ayed

Welcome . klitorave , to the Arabic forum

*أنجل ميغل*


----------



## ahm3d3sa

I think klitorave needed a literal translation.

ميخائيل/ ميكال‎ ملك

Angel Miguel into Arabic transliterates --> Malak (angel) Mikhail/Meekaal

I believe ميخائيل (Mikhail) is used in the Arabic Bible.
And the spelling of ميكال‎ (Meekal) is used in the Quran.

But in the end, all translates into the English name, Michael.


----------



## huhmzah

Oh really?

I always learned it as "Mika'eel" --> 
* الملك ميكائيل *


----------



## klitorave

yes sorry in english the traslate in english is " angel michel"

in spanish is, " angel miguel" 
its a name!


----------



## MarcB

Kitorave Ayed transliterated the sound angel g=j in English and mikel.
Am3d3sa translated the words in Arabic.


----------



## klitorave

thanks, but i need how can writte "angel michel" in arabic


----------



## MarcB

klitorave said:


> thanks, but i need how can writte "angel michel" in arabic



You have two options as I said either post one or two.
Tienes dos opciones o el uno o el dos. 1. Es el sonido de las plabras con g de ingles y el segundo es la traduccion de las palabras.


----------



## klitorave

Necesito la traducción de las palabras!


----------



## MarcB

Mira el numero 3.

ميخائيل/ ميكال‎ ملك

Angel Miguel into Arabic transliterates --> Malak (angel) Mikhail/Meekaal

I believe ميخائيل (Mikhail) is used in the Arabic Bible.
And the spelling of ميكال‎ (Meekal) is used in the Quran.

But in the end, all translates into the English name, Michael.


----------



## cherine

ahm3d3sa said:


> I think klitorave needed a literal translation.


Actually he needs a transliteration  


huhmzah said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I always learned it as "Mika'eel" -->
> *الملك ميكائيل *


ميكائيل - ميخائيل - ميكال are different "versions" of the same name, just like Michael, Michel...



klitorave said:


> Thanks, but I need how can write "Angel Michel" in Arabic


Welcome to the forum, klitorave 
Ayed already gave you an answer, although I'd chane the third letter "g" ج to make it خ (with the sound like the Castiallan j)


ayed said:


> *أنجل ميغل*


أنخل ميغيل

There can be different ways to write a foreign name in Arabic letters, so you can choose the one you like between these two, they're both correct.

P.S. Please don't forget to write properly (using capital letters and punctuation markes). Thanks


----------



## elroy

But klitorave told us that he needs a translation: 


klitorave said:


> Necesito la traducción de las palabras!


 
_Michael_ is a name so the Arabic "translation" is usually just one of the Arabic versions of the name (see previous posts). If you want a translation of the meaning of the name, that would be من كالله ("Who is like God?").

_Ángel_ is ملاك.  I assume that ahm3d3sa's ملك was a typo, as that means "king" and not "angel."

As a translation of the whole name, I would probably suggest الملاك ميخائيل ("the angel Michael").


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> But klitorave told us that he needs a translation


True, but he also said:


klitorave said:


> thanks, but i need how can writte "angel michel" in arabic


 
So, either he's not aware of the difference between a translation and a transliteration (like many people), or he wants both things, which he got eventually 


> _Ángel_ is ملاك. I assume that ahm3d3sa's ملك was a typo, as that means "king" and not "angel."


No, the word ahm3d3sa meant is mal*a*k (not malik), which does mean angel.
[quote[ 
As a translation of the whole name, I would probably suggest الملاك ميخائيل ("the angel Michael").[/quote]
As a translation, this is perfect  (or maybe الملاك ميخائيل is el angel Miguel? )


----------



## elroy

I've never come across "malak" for "angel."  Perhaps there are differences between Christian and Muslim usage, as Arabic translations of the Bible use "malaak" exclusively, and that's the only word I've ever heard Christians use to mean "angel."


----------



## ahm3d3sa

Omg, I just closed my eyes for 7 hours and I see so much response. Thank you for the corrections 

Also, just to expand on ملك (malak); it is commonly used as the word for 'angel'. 

A perfect example is when someone would refer to the 'angel of death' -->* ملك الموت (malak al-mawt)*

Furthermore, I really like this forum, it's awesome.


----------



## Yurub

ويَوْمَ بَدْرٍ لَقِيناكُمْ لنا مَدَدٌ، فَيَرْفَعُ النَّصرَ مِيكالٌ وجِبْريلُ

اعتقد انه نفس الاسم لـ ميخائيل ميكائيل مايكل ميشيل 
and also Mal[a]k = Malaak
ملَك= ملاك


----------



## klitorave

i see other page, and i traslate this انخيل ميغيل in spanish say " angel miguel " it´s, correct??


----------



## MarcB

klitorave said:


> i see other page, and i traslate this انخيل ميغيل in spanish say " angel miguel " it´s, correct??


Eso es el mismo sonido del espanol pero no es la traduccion de las palabras exactas. Asi que depende si quieres el sonido en letras arabes o la traduccion de las palabras.
Por ejemplo: ahnhel miguel es el sonido en ingles del nombre,pero angel michael es la traduccion.


----------



## klitorave

lo que quiero es como se escribe en arabe correctamente la palabra angel miguel, para diseñar un tatuaje


----------



## MarcB

klitorave said:


> lo que quiero es como se escribe en arabe correctamente la palabra angel miguel, para diseñar un tatuaje


Pero no has dicho si quieres el sonido del espanol o la traduccion que son diferentes.


----------



## klitorave

MarcB said:


> Pero no has dicho si quieres el sonido del espanol o la traduccion que son diferentes.


 

la traduccion, el como se escribe en arabe esas palabras


----------



## cherine

Eso se llama "transliteration". Y la tienes  أنخيل ميغيل


----------



## MarcB

Creo que الملاك ميخائيل  malaak mija'el es la mejor opcion es una traduccion no es el mismo sonido del espanol.


----------



## cherine

Pero Marc, si se trata de una transliteración (romanization), eso no sera correcto. Es como escribir tu nombre Morqos مرقص en lugar de Marc مارك.


----------



## Nikola

cherine said:


> Pero Marc, si se trata de una transliteración (romanization), eso no sera correcto. Es como escribir tu nombre Morqos مرقص en lugar de مارك.


Si pero dice que quiere la traduccion. Asi que estoy de acuerdo con Marc.


----------

